
Ballmer: There’s no doubt Windows 8 will be a success - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/ballmer-theres-no-doubt-windows-8-will-be-a-success/
======
unconed
Does anyone still listen to Ballmer's predictions?

"There's no chance that the iPhone is going to get any significant market
share. No chance. [...] I'd prefer to have our software in 60% or 70% or 80%
of them, than I would to have 2% or 3%, which is what Apple might get."

------
fluxon
I read this as "Ballmer screaming: There’s no doubt Windows 8 will be a
success." Can the Siri voice be changed to Ballmer screaming everything? Has
anyone made a "Ballmer" voice for OS X or Windows text-to-speech?

------
braum
more accurately "There's no doubt Windows 8 will be a success"...when we make
it the only option.

